

Ask HN: Which types of apps are no longer accepted to the App Store? - ChelseaT

As a result of there already being too many in the store, I heard Apple rejects all flashlight apps, calculators, etc. What else? Is there an official list?
======
Peroni
Only what you see in their official guidelines:

 _Apps that duplicate apps already in the App Store may be rejected,
particularly if there are many of them, such as fart, burp, flashlight, and
Kama Sutra apps._

~~~
ChelseaT
Oh, I see so there's no strict list. Thanks!

